# Good pics of my Blue Topaz 1LT RS



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Beautiful! The Cruze is stunning in Blue Topaz!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

By far my favorite color on the Cruze - nice choice.

Is that the med. grey interior?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice pictures I like


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Looks great. Good choice in color!


----------



## bri2001 (Jul 9, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> By far my favorite color on the Cruze - nice choice.
> 
> Is that the med. grey interior?


Thanks guys! Yes, Chevy calls it "medium titanium." It's not quite as light as it looks in the pic.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks good! Love the medium titanium cloth interior and the RS package. Did you give it a nice wash and wax?


----------



## bri2001 (Jul 9, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Looks good! Love the medium titanium cloth interior and the RS package. Did you give it a nice wash and wax?


Thanks. No, just spray detailer. I only had the car 2 days when I took the pics. It's been 4 days now, due for another detail, LOL


----------



## Markgriffey (Jul 9, 2013)

What is the RS package? Also if you don't mind what did you pay for it. I just bought a 2013 blue topaz LTZ and I Love it.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Markgriffey said:


> What is the RS package? Also if you don't mind what did you pay for it. I just bought a 2013 blue topaz LTZ and I Love it.


It's a factory option:

Blue Topaz LTZ RS front:










Blue Topaz LTZ non-RS front:










Blue Topaz LTZ RS rear:










Blue Topaz LTZ non-RS rear:










Basically adds different front and rear bumpers and side skirts. Front bumper has chrome trim around the fog lights. Rear bumper has the insert with small chrome on it. $650 from the factory.

You can definitely make a car RS if you can get the parts, or even go the other way around. Bumpers will bolt up, and the side skirts could be mounted on. Fog lights are a slightly different shape between the two though.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

My second favorite color in the US line. Looks nice and clean.

Welcome to the forum.




Markgriffey said:


> What is the RS package? Also if you don't mind what did you pay for it. I just bought a 2013 blue topaz LTZ and I Love it.


The rs package includes sportier front number, rocker mouldings and a totally different back bumper which you'll either love or hate.
The fogs will have chrome trim.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tmath11 (Feb 18, 2013)

Now it's time to black out those bowties! lol


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

tmath11 said:


> Now it's time to black out those bowties! lol


IDK on Blue Topaz...


----------



## AlainSDL (Jun 13, 2013)

Very nice. . . also very fond of the colour though we went with the Atlantis Blue. Your colour is very well suited to the sportier look of the RS trim.

How do you black out the bowtie? I've seen a few other Cruzes around here that way. Looks very good on the Black Cruze, perhaps not so much on the Atlantis Blue.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm lovin' it


----------



## bri2001 (Jul 9, 2013)

Mick said:


> My second favorite color in the US line. Looks nice and clean.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


Thanks. The RS package also includes rear spoiler, sport suspension and chrome trim in the interior.

Negative on the blacked-out bowties, but I would like to find real blue bowtie emblems like on the '60s and '70s Chevys, not some flat sticker to cover the emblem.


----------



## sirbuckets (Jul 12, 2013)

Great pics! I have the same car! Only difference is no pioneer system for me.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats on your new Cruze.

Welcome to CruzeTalk. Nice color wish I would have gone with Blue Topaz instead of getting BGM.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

bri2001 said:


> Thanks. The RS package also includes rear spoiler, sport suspension and chrome trim in the interior.
> 
> Negative on the blacked-out bowties, but I would like to find real blue bowtie emblems like on the '60s and '70s Chevys, not some flat sticker to cover the emblem.


Chrome trim like around the gauges and was that also when the CF patern wrap around dash door and upper lower center console plastic pieces show up or was that strictly LTZ?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> By far my favorite color on the Cruze - nice choice.
> 
> Is that the med. grey interior?





Merc6 said:


> Chrome trim like around the gauges and was that also when the CF patern wrap around dash door and upper lower center console plastic pieces show up or was that strictly LTZ?


Just the LTZ has chrome around the gauges. I think maybe 2LT might have to not sure though.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> By far my favorite color on the Cruze - nice choice.
> 
> Is that the med. grey interior?


I agree with you. Every time I see a Blue Topaz Cruze it makes me wish that I didn't get another black Cruze.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks great. It's nice to see the manufactures are bringing vibrant colors back to the product line.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## bri2001 (Jul 9, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> Just the LTZ has chrome around the gauges. I think maybe 2LT might have to not sure though.


Chrome bezels around the gauges and vents is part of the RS pkg. My 1LT RS has the chrome around the gauges.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

13 ECO have chrome around the vents as well. I didn't check the LS I had a few days ago. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

bri2001 said:


> Chrome bezels around the gauges and vents is part of the RS pkg. My 1LT RS has the chrome around the gauges.


13 ECO has chrome as well around the vents.

View attachment 19017




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice, but I wish GM would have toned down Blue Topaz a shade or two. This color is just a tad to "in your face" for my taste.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

nodule said:


> Nice, but I wish GM would have toned down Blue Topaz a shade or two. This color is just a tad to "in your face" for my taste.


That's the part that I like. It's aggressive but not as aggressive as yellow or red. It kinda reminds me of my old Lapis Blue Metallic Mazda 6 in a way. 

















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

